# ..and the other question...



## charlesfitton (Feb 26, 2013)

I have access to the shop at work for a few more months. 

I want to build a med-sized double acting oscillator while I have the chance. About a 2 " + bore, and a slightly longer stroke. Compact and vertical (at least for top and botton dead centre) cyl as a personal prefferance. 

Bar stock materials as I have a good supplier around the corner. (wink)

Marine type flywheel... 

anyone have a set of plans for this sitting about?

thanks again

f


----------



## rleete (Feb 26, 2013)

That's pretty big for a wobbler.

For plans, try one of Elmer's engines on this site:  http://john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 26, 2013)

Also look at the plans by Ray HasBrouck at http://hasbrouck.8m.com He has some models as well as large engines for a steam launch.


----------



## kvom (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/building-double-acting-wobbler-1971/


----------

